# Timothy Rogers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)

Timothy Rogers, English Puritan (May 24, 1658 - November 1728), was the son of John Rogers. His first published sermon was "Early Religion, or the Way for a Young Man to Remember His Creator" in 1683. He fell into a deep melancholy from 1688 to 1690. As a result of his sufferings and the grace of God which led him out of that dark despond, he published four sermons under the title "Practical Discourses on Sickness and Recovery" in 1690, which was followed by _A Discourse on Trouble of Mind and the Disease of Melancholy_ in 1691. He continued to deal with melancholia throughout his life, but also testified to the grace of God working in him unto the end.


----------

